# Adding Logo to Multiple Images at Once



## |DeZaStR| (Jul 6, 2004)

Does anyone know of any quick way to do this? Perhaps an action file in PS? Some other 3rd party program? I would like the ability to add my personal logo to multiple files at once to the corner of the photos. Also, the same can be said for applying a border to my photos.

Does that make sense? Anyone know any time-savers?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 6, 2004)

I would like to know this too.


----------



## BernieSC (Jul 6, 2004)

That works pretty well, that might be what you are looking for.

http://www.picture-shark.com/index.htm


----------



## thebassman (Jul 6, 2004)

I know Jasc Photo Album has a batch feature where you can pretty much do any action to a large number of photos... Jasc PA is cheap, too...   Like $30.


----------



## |DeZaStR| (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I think the Picture Shark program is going to be exactly what I need.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 6, 2004)

I know Exifer can batch add watermarks if you wanted.  Nice little program


----------

